# Another Early Marvin - Cal.510 - Probably Late '40S



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm very attracted by Marvin watches and, after getting a lovely 520 recently, picked up an earlier, 510, movement. From the style of the case, etc., I guess it's probably late '40s. Not as a sophisticated a design as the 520, but still an attractive watch.


----------

